# Collar question



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys
I havent ever used a training collar but know that I will be using one when my dog gets to that point, I have looked at several different ones but prices are to high for me to buy and try all the different types. My first choice was Tri-Tronics but had a chance to pick up Sportdog 1825 Remote Trainer for $150 and was wanting some feedback on it. 


The SD-1825 includes:
Receiver collar 
Remote transmitter 
Charging station 
Adapter 
Long contact points 
Lanyard 
Test Light 
Operating guide 
Training manual 
Two-year warranty from the manufacturer
Features:
16 levels of correction (continuous and momentary) 
8 levels of settings 
Vibration and tone options 
Ergonomic, slim-profile collar design 
1-mile range 
DryTek™ waterproof design 
Battery lasts 40-60 hours between charges 
Can accommodate up to 3 dogs with additional receiver collars


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's a very good price- can't complain about my SD


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

+1

Have had no complaints with my Sportdog collars.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, I hadnt heard much about Sport Dog.... All I ever see is people talking about some other brands, so wasnt sure if it was worth the money or not...... I had looked online at the new price so I knew it was alot less then that, just didnt know if it was worth it. So my dog is a 33# Brittany you think size wise would be no problem ?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

SportDog was my first e-collar. I still have one and use it as a third backup collar sometimes when I run my dad's dog with my boys. I don't like the ergonomics of the SportDog nearly as well as the Dogtra, but it's a functional collar. I have had to replace my transmitter a few times, but the SportDog customer service is really good and I've always gotten the new transmitter within just a few days.


----------

